# USSD Shaolin Books



## RevIV (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone purchased or read these books?  I got on a spam list somehow so every week i get an email about these books..  I remember Danjo once saying he would rather spend $200. on ea. book then $200 a month for lessons from them.  I would just like to know if anyone has read any of these or at least heard feed back from someone.  I guess it is a 10 book series of the secrets of the Shaolin Temple.
Jesse


----------



## Danjo (Apr 23, 2007)

The only SKK books I have read are the USSD Manual, The Master's Manual, Demasco's Shaolin book and Villari's _Martial Arts and Real Life_. None of them are anything to write home about IMO.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 23, 2007)

Here ya go ... 

http://www.shaolinsecrets.com/

I haven't read them, in fact, I haven't even heard any pros or cons.

Imagine that, me being clueless ... go figure ... LOL


----------



## RevIV (Apr 23, 2007)

Danjo said:


> The only SKK books I have read are the USSD Manual, The Master's Manual, Demasco's Shaolin book and Villari's _Martial Arts and Real Life_. None of them are anything to write home about IMO.


 
I just remember you making that comment awhile back and it made me laugh but it stayed in my mind none the less.  If these truly are the temple manuscripts i would love to know what they are like.
Jesse


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 23, 2007)

is this a typo on the site:

*The Head Abbot passing on 
the Sacred Manuscripts 
to Professor Matrera *


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it is unlikely that the real scrolls made it past 1928.  if they did they probably were lost in the communist cultural revolution when the temple was destroyed -again-.  but, you never know...


----------



## almost a ghost (Apr 25, 2007)

William/Bill Huff, who owns the shaolin secret site, posted on this board once introducing himself and what not, but I think he hasn't been on since then.


----------



## Morgan (May 2, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I think it is unlikely that the real scrolls made it past 1928. if they did they probably were lost in the communist cultural revolution when the temple was destroyed -again-. but, you never know...


 
You're right, it is possible that these highly valued books could have been hidden and preserved through 1928 and the communist cultural revolution.
It is also possible that the books could have been physically destroyed but the contents were held in the learned minds and physical training of the monks. Therefore the books/scrolls could have been reconstructed at a later time and place.  None of what I've just posted is anything more than speculation.  OTOH I won't be buying these "secret" books.  That's a fact.

Morgan


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 30, 2007)

I have the first volume.  The book itself is nice.  $200 worth?  I don't think so.  There's a lot of information in it...some formula's are in it, but I wouldn't try to make any of the formula's.  The translation for some of the herbs could potentially be wrong because of the characters.  I remember them saying that it was hard to translate the scrolls because of the language differences of then and now.  It's unfortunate too because it would be nice to make some of the formula's.  However, I don't know how TCM works and I don't want to chance using the herbs and killing myself by accident.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 30, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> I don't know how TCM works and I don't want to chance using the herbs and killing myself by accident.


 
Ahhh, glass half empty type ...


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 5, 2007)

My instructor has one of the books, and there really is a lot of good information in them (greatly improved my horse stance, and learned a fun way to pinch someone into submission in the first half hour of skimming). However, I don't plan on buying them any time soon. The most I've ever paid for a college text book is about a hundred dollars, and I'd consider buying them at that price, but I think the price currently charged is not worth it. Maybe when I have oodles of money to throw at something. But I'm getting much more personally out of practicing the core curriculum and understanding the different applications thereof, through practice and my time with my instructor. 

They're great books, but at the price offered, I think I'll pass.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Josh Oakley said:


> My instructor has one of the books, and there really is a lot of good information in them (greatly improved my horse stance, and learned a fun way to pinch someone into submission in the first half hour of skimming). However, I don't plan on buying them any time soon. The most I've ever paid for a college text book is about a hundred dollars, and I'd consider buying them at that price, but I think the price currently charged is not worth it. Maybe when I have oodles of money to throw at something. But I'm getting much more personally out of practicing the core curriculum and understanding the different applications thereof, through practice and my time with my instructor.
> 
> They're great books, but at the price offered, I think I'll pass.


 
I agree.  It's too much money for a book.


----------



## MrGiggiles2007 (Jun 12, 2007)

This is another far fetched attempt at validation. It is a scam I am sure. Chuck ran out of material the day he started and back bit his way into half of the Vallari franchises so now he needs something else to peddle to the gullable. he should be asshamed you can not get talent or skill from a book.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 16, 2007)

MrGiggiles2007 said:


> This is another far fetched attempt at validation. It is a scam I am sure. Chuck ran out of material the day he started and back bit his way into half of the Vallari franchises so now he needs something else to peddle to the gullable. he should be asshamed you can not get talent or skill from a book.



Well, I guess we should throw out _The Book of Five Rings, The Art of War, Infinite Insights into Kenpo, _and many other books on the martial arts. They're absolutely useless, and offer no insight in the art and science of fighting, right? Fact of the matter is, books on martial arts have served as a supplement to training in both Eastern and Western martial arts for pretty much as long as there have been books-- or scrolls for that matter. It is the primary source for martial arts knowledge? Of course not. But that doesn't devalue the role of books in the martial arts. 

Now Now as to their connection to USSD, make of it what you will. But in logic, to base the validity of information on its source is called an _ad hominem _fallacy. It has no bearing on the information itself where it came from. it it provides a benefit to training, or even has value from a historical standpoint, it doesn't matter that USSD is selling it. but it does come from the Shaolin temple. Don't believe me? Fine, ask the abbot. He'll be in Long Beach at the end of august with some other monks for a seminar. Doubt the validity of the modern Shaolin? fine. Challenge one to a match. Then decide. 

But none of that really has anything to to do with the book itself. If the book has good information in it, then it's a valid book on training. Doesn't matter whether USSD is selling it or not. And it's a good book. There's nothing to be ashamed about in selling that book. I don't think it's priced appropriately, but apparently enough people did that it'll remain at that price for a while. 

Now as far as Professor Mattera running out of material... come on, man. For one, Professor Mattera isn't the only person who puts material into the system, nor is he the only person who decides the material in the system. And there have been changes in the curriculum since the break-off. But i have this feeling you have no intention of even looking at the book because  USSD sells it. We're back to _ad hominem._


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Josh Oakley said:


> Well, I guess we should throw out _The Book of Five Rings, The Art of War, Infinite Insights into Kenpo, _and many other books on the martial arts. They're absolutely useless, and offer no insight in the art and science of fighting, right? Fact of the matter is, books on martial arts have served as a supplement to training in both Eastern and Western martial arts for pretty much as long as there have been books-- or scrolls for that matter. It is the primary source for martial arts knowledge? Of course not. But that doesn't devalue the role of books in the martial arts.
> 
> Now Now as to their connection to USSD, make of it what you will. But in logic, to base the validity of information on its source is called an _ad hominem _fallacy. It has no bearing on the information itself where it came from. it it provides a benefit to training, or even has value from a historical standpoint, it doesn't matter that USSD is selling it. but it does come from the Shaolin temple. Don't believe me? Fine, ask the abbot. He'll be in Long Beach at the end of august with some other monks for a seminar. Doubt the validity of the modern Shaolin? fine. Challenge one to a match. Then decide.
> 
> ...



I have a friend that was there when the scrolls were passed to Mattera.  As far as the material that is in the system, Fred Villari put the majority of it there.  The weapons forms are from elsewhere...the 5 animal forms are from Tak Wah Eng, but someone ruined that relationship with him.  Not trying to bad mouth or anything, but that's the truth.  I don't think the book is reasonably priced, and when it comes down to it, I think my BioChemistry book has more priority than the Shaolin Secrets Book.


----------



## RevIV (Jun 18, 2007)

so to my first question.. has anyone read these books?
Jesse


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 23, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> I have a friend that was there when the scrolls were passed to Mattera.  As far as the material that is in the system, Fred Villari put the majority of it there.  The weapons forms are from elsewhere...the 5 animal forms are from Tak Wah Eng, but someone ruined that relationship with him.  Not trying to bad mouth or anything, but that's the truth.  I don't think the book is reasonably priced, and when it comes down to it, I think my BioChemistry book has more priority than the Shaolin Secrets Book.



Again, the material in SKK is irrelevant to the material in the books. but as far as the price... we're in agreement. Which is why I never bought the book; I've only read it.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesse: Me and Meatwad, looks like.


----------



## mrshaolin (Oct 27, 2016)

Does anyone know if these books can still be found anywhere? I know the original publisher of the site is no longer involved with them, but I'd still like to see the books. 

---

Looking to learn mantis, crane, or wing (sp?) kung fu..


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2016)

mrshaolin said:


> Does anyone know if these books can still be found anywhere? I know the original publisher of the site is no longer involved with them, but I'd still like to see the books.
> 
> ---
> 
> Looking to learn mantis, crane, or wing (sp?) kung fu..


Are you looking to learn these from a book?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 27, 2016)

mrshaolin said:


> Does anyone know if these books can still be found anywhere? I know the original publisher of the site is no longer involved with them, but I'd still like to see the books.
> 
> ---
> 
> Looking to learn mantis, crane, or wing (sp?) kung fu..


If that is what you are looking to learn from the USSD shaolin books, I would not bother. Not only is it bad to learn from just books, USSD is not the prime source to learn those styles. And this is from someone who studies SKK...


----------



## mrshaolin (Oct 27, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Are you looking to learn these from a book?



Any really efficient resource is fine. I dont want/dont have the money for school right now but I'd like to get learning for health fitness and fighting ability.


----------



## mrshaolin (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd still like to take a look at them if possible.

But in the mean time, what would you recommend studying for those styles?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2016)

mrshaolin said:


> Any really efficient resource is fine. I dont want/dont have the money for school right now but I'd like to get learning for health fitness and fighting ability.


I really really would not recommend you try to learn martial arts through a book, or even video.  It just does not work well and will lead to more frustration than anything else.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2016)

mrshaolin said:


> I'd still like to take a look at them if possible.
> 
> But in the mean time, what would you recommend studying for those styles?


You need a good teacher, period.  That's probably not what you wanted to hear, but it is the truth.  This stuff is not just copying movement.


----------



## mrshaolin (Oct 28, 2016)

Alrighty then I guess I'll just have to do that then.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 28, 2016)

mrshaolin said:


> Alrighty then I guess I'll just have to do that then.


Smart move, seriously.  Good luck and all the best to you.


----------

